# FIFA 09 Installation Error



## ambient (Jan 27, 2009)

I recently tried to install FIFA 09 on my Dell Inspiron 640m laptop running Windows XP SP2 and I got the following message during installation:

"Error reading from file D:/Support/readme.en-uk.txt. Verify that the file exists and that you can access it."

Any thoughts? Also, I'm not sure if this is an issue but the version I'm installing was actually a European edition purchased in Spain but I'm installing it on my American computer...

Thanks, any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi ambient and welcome to TSF,

Make sure the CD/DVD is free of dust and dirt. This error is most common when the disk surface is scratched or has smudge marks on it.

Clean it up and have another go.


----------

